# 2011 Maxima Universal Transmitting Device



## scotchhh (Feb 15, 2012)

I have followed the steps in the manual on how to program the transmitter. The first step is to hold the two outside buttons to "clear" the memory, I bought this car new so there shouldn't have been anything in the memory but I tried it anyway. The Manual says after holding down the two outside buttons for 10-15 seconds the green light on the mirror will begin blinking.. I have held those buttons for a minute straight and I still get nothing. I then attempted to skip the first step of clearing the memory and just try to program it using the other steps listed, again no luck.. Anybody know what im doing wrong (if anything) or could it possibly be just a faulty system that I need to get replaced?


----------

